# metal core for ring turning



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know were they sell metal cores for making rings on the lathe?

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to know as well. I've been wanting to make some rings.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I do have access to a machine shop that if I put together drawings they will make them, but with different sizes and quantity sensitive, the price may be too great, I'm sure some has a place

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been thinking about making these as well, but the number of sizes needed can be overwhelming. What is the consensus for the gender? Male only or Male and Female? I think I could sell 2-3 times more rings to men than women, particularly if the ring was a little wide and had a highly figured wood insert.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> I have been thinking about making these as well, but the number of sizes needed can be overwhelming. What is the consensus for the gender? Male only or Male and Female? I think I could sell 2-3 times more rings to men than women, particularly if the ring was a little wide and had a highly figured wood insert.


Men I would agree, I think you should look into some prices, because I have been looking for these for a while now and on sure I'm not alone, ill also get some prices from my machine shop, what sizes for men's do the furum users here have so that we may narrow down some.sizes to start with

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

I went over to my CNC buddies machine shop and talked about ring cores today. Looks like a go, so I ordered some titanium rod tonight. With luck I will have some ring cores in a month or so. I will make some Ti and SS cores and see how it goes. 

The number of sizes needed could be a pain, but I figure worst case I can sell my inventory locally including sizing as a custom feature.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> I went over to my CNC buddies machine shop and talked about ring cores today. Looks like a go, so I ordered some titanium rod tonight. With luck I will have some ring cores in a month or so. I will make some Ti and SS cores and see how it goes.
> 
> The number of sizes needed could be a pain, but I figure worst case I can sell my inventory locally including sizing as a custom feature.


That's good to hear, what kind of price can u estimate?

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Titanium could be sweet!!! Any chance its gonna have that cool rainbow looking finish on it?

I have some pin jaws for my chuck that I use for drilling pen blanks. I'll have to see if a ring core will fit on there!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's good to hear, what kind of price can u estimate?
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


1" dia titanium rod is actually more expensive per foot than my 3" diameter copper or SS bangle stock, but I am guessing my cost to have them machined will be about the same. So, the Ti blanks will probably be around $24 and the SS around $16. I have seen a couple websites that sell wood rings. Here is a nice site;

http://www.hawaiititaniumrings.com/collections/a-classic-wood-inlay-titanium-ring-collection

Notice that every ring is the same price of $287.50, obviously we know what a little piece of exotic wood costs :laughing:

The ring design will be a little tricky, as the wall thickness will be very thin to allow for the wood inlay. Given a two piece ring design, there also needs to be an area for the halves to mate, which takes up some thickness as well. This will drive the ring design to be a little thicker than a normal gold band, but probably not thicker than the all carbide rings that are out there. 

Carbide rings look like they have a 0.1" wall thickness, which would seem a little uncomfortable to wear. My gold band is about .04" thick.

If anyone has a carbide ring out there, can you measure the wall thickness for me and post how comfortable it is?


----------

